# Back up on an iPad to iCloud or not?



## SteveH (Mar 24, 2019)

I should know this but can someone confirm my logic here?   I use CC on an iPad to sync selected albums from Classic and import from an iPhone.   For first time whilst travelling I’m importing selectively to the iPad from my DSLR so I can do some pre editing work and syncing only when on WiFi.   Obviously that saves this files to the CC Cloud (I have 20gb plan) and I’m controlling within that until i get back home to Classic.   However, my iCloud backups have maxed out now (I have 50gb) and I see that I have Lightroom backing up along with all my other apps.   Lightroom CC is showing as 30gb back up size.. My question is, surely i can switch this off?  The images are backed up to Adobe CC cloud.  Lightroom app could be downloaded again if I lost / changed iPads,  only thing i might lose is some app settings and preferences?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 24, 2019)

Yes, you can exclude LR CC from the iCloud backup. If you have an issue which results in the loss of the local LRCC data, it will be recreated from the master catalog held on the Adobe cloud when you next start the app and login to your Adobe account.


----------



## SteveH (Mar 25, 2019)

Jim Wilde said:


> Yes, you can exclude LR CC from the iCloud backup. If you have an issue which results in the loss of the local LRCC data, it will be recreated from the master catalog held on the Adobe cloud when you next start the app and login to your Adobe account.


Thanks Jim.  I needed that vote of confidence before I took action. Cheers.


----------

